# Frog not using leg.



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

I have a very expensive frog that i have used all meds on to get him better. But I noticed the past couple of days he has not been using his Right Front arm. today he was sitting the in waterbowl and it was floating. 

What do you do when you have used all meds suggested and this still persist.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

Did the frog have goofy arm before the meds or did it start after treatment?


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

We had an adult male powder blue's back leg go limp for a few weeks when he was being treated with panacur. We simply seperated him from his tankmates, made sure he had plenty of food, and took him off the meds, and now he is good as new. Hope this helps.


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

no he just started laying down alot at first so i didnt notice if he wasnt using it. when he started doing this and eating less i started giving him meds. he started laying down alot and staying in the water bowl. I have even called my vet she dont know what could be wrong.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

May want to try a little pedialite...


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

I have done that for the past 2 days still not responding. This sucks it is my Male Regina. When I got them from the lady in California they were sick I treated them all with meds gotten from Dr. Frye and 1 female ended up dying. the other 2 have been doing good for 2 months and now the male is acting up the other female is still eatting and very active. but both have been treated for all dieases and worms and bactria. It does not make since to me. The male still eats but not nearly as much as 2 weeks ago I think he might have broken his leg falling off of plants I Have noticed that very tall plants have been laying on the ground. weird


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

A frog *should not* be able to break a leg falling off a plant in a viv (unless you have some *huge* vivariums). My frogs regularly make jumps (and miss their intended landing pad(leaf) falling a good bit onto various things (inlcuding rocks) they never seem phased.


-Tad


----------

